# December Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 December 2010)

Good afternoon and welcome to the December 2010 stock tipping competition!  

The competition this month is proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. 

If you're looking for the best portfolio management software money can buy, you can't beat Stator! 

This month there were a couple of entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria. If you feel as though you have been left out of the competition unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## happytown (3 December 2010)

joe,

suggestion for future monthly competitions, an additional qualifier for entrants (and you may feel like you already have more than enough)

entrants must have contributed post/s to the thread of the stock they are nominating as their pick

this is in order to ensure nominators contribute to threads

note that at least one of this month's stock picks does not even have a thread

understand this may mean more work, happy to assist

cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2010)

happytown said:


> joe,
> 
> suggestion for future monthly competitions, an additional qualifier for entrants (and you may feel like you already have more than enough)
> 
> ...




Many thanks for the suggestion and the offer of assistance. 

However, within the next few months we should be moving to a competition where ASF members will select three stocks instead of one, so it will probably be quite difficult to enforce.


----------



## AngusSmart (19 December 2010)

I'm lookin good guys! 70c so far this month!!

go Aut you good thing!!

:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## Buckfont (19 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> I'm lookin good guys! 70c so far this month!!
> 
> go Aut you good thing!!
> 
> :bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi




In due respect Angus, as  an older gent, it`s unwise to count your chickens before they have egg on their face. Nonetheless best of luck.


----------



## AngusSmart (19 December 2010)

Oh yes i fully understand!

just starting a bit of friendly banter!!


----------



## pixel (19 December 2010)

Buckfont said:


> In due respect Angus, as  an older gent, it`s unwise to count your chickens before they have egg on their face. Nonetheless best of luck.



 Couldn't agree more, Buckfont 
If I had myself allowed to be influenced by early standings, I might well have started to put pen knife to wrist. It only took one day for INL to move me from second-last to top 20. And rising ...
Go INL, you good thing! :


----------



## Sdajii (20 December 2010)

As meaningless as it was so early in the month, I couldn't help being a little chuffed about being in the #1 position for a while there 

Currently in position #2 I am equally happy. If there's anything I could be being beaten by I'd want it to be AUT. If AUT wins the competition in December it will more than make up for me not winning, particularly if PYM comes second!


----------



## ross100 (20 December 2010)

DYL for me


----------



## nulla nulla (21 December 2010)

Is there a problem with the updating of the Competition Leader Board? Yesterdays closing prices don't appear to have been updated.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Is there a problem with the updating of the Competition Leader Board? Yesterdays closing prices don't appear to have been updated.




I think it's correct now. Let me know if you notice any discrepancies.


----------



## AngusSmart (22 December 2010)

The link returns me to the main page??

i've actually never realized there was a leaderboard


----------



## explod (22 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> I'm lookin good guys! 70c so far this month!!
> 
> go Aut you good thing!!
> 
> :bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi




Wonderful old chap but just thought I would mention that you have been well passed.

Actually just looking forward to seeing who is on top when todays prices are fed in.

Prolley very busy with the site adjustment.

In the good old days of course, if you were in the face, you sometimes had it adjusted.


----------



## Sdajii (24 December 2010)

Joe, I haven't been able to see the leaderboard since the site changes. If I click on the link I just get a page with a thumbnail, but there's no way (that I can find) to enlarge it.

Is it a bug which needs to be fixed or am I missing something?


----------



## Sdajii (29 December 2010)

As above, I still can't see the leaderboard... is the issue still there or am I still just too stupid to work out how to view it?


----------



## AngusSmart (30 December 2010)

Sdajii said:


> As above, I still can't see the leaderboard... is the issue still there or am I still just too stupid to work out how to view it?




i found it..

scroll all the way to the top.. the new fancy bar. and furthest right icon on it..

or

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/competition//


----------



## AngusSmart (30 December 2010)

explod said:


> Wonderful old chap but just thought I would mention that you have been well passed.
> 
> Actually just looking forward to seeing who is on top when todays prices are fed in.
> 
> ...





haha yeah didnt think it would hold up anyway.. and am happy for krl finally moving on some news...... held that one for way too long..


----------



## Sdajii (30 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> i found it..
> 
> scroll all the way to the top.. the new fancy bar. and furthest right icon on it..
> 
> ...




Thank you thank you thank you!

Now I can confirm that PYM's frac delay has knocked me down from position #1 to position #10. On second thought, I don't like you any more.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2011)

Yippy...my first win and 3rd top 3 finish.  and i don't hold any ADE shares.


----------



## explod (1 January 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Yippy...my first win and 3rd top 3 finish.  and i don't hold any ADE shares.




Well done S/C, and you have caught up, I have had one win in the past and this is my second second.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2011)

Congratulations to both So_Cynical and explod for taking out first and second place in the December stock tipping competition!

So_Cynical finished the month with a very impressive 63.93% return with ADE, while explod was close behind with a 60% return with KRL. Finishing in third place was Hatchy whose entry TIS finished the month 58.24% in the black.

Can So_Cynical and explod please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the January competition! 

Here are the final results for December:


----------



## AngusSmart (3 January 2011)

Thanks Joe!

Cant wait for Jan to start!


----------

